# My new chihuahua puppy!



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am back on SM with a new puppy, and even though she isn't a maltese i still consider this forum the only family I would want to share with!

Her name is Misto. She is a long haired chihuahua and just turned 5 months old. My boyfriend and I are absolutely in love :wub:

I hope it is ok I am sharing, even though she isn't a maltese!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Too cute! Goodness, I think we all love Chi's quite a bit here! But, for a good reason! Who wouldn't love that little face!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Misto is just precious...:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Misto is adorable! Congrats babe!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! You guys are killing me here.....I want a chi...and everyne else is getting them!!! :w00t: The long coats are my favorite.:wub:

What a sweet baby!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Misto!!! How sweet are you??!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is so cute :wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*2 cute*

Beautiful BIG eyes! and pointy nose to boot!! she is a cutie pie. Enjoy:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, she's so sweet and allready posing for the camera!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Misto :wub: it is very nice to meet you and I hope I will read and see so much about you here... 

oh! what a cutie pie she is :wub: congrats!!!! 

Kat


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

The A Team said:


> OMG! You guys are killing me here.....I want a chi...and everyne else is getting them!!! :w00t: The long coats are my favorite.:wub:
> 
> What a sweet baby!!!! Congrats!!!!


Pat- you know resistance is futile!! You will LOVE LOVE LOVE being a Chi mama- you know it!! :wub::thumbsup::HistericalSmiley: Come join us! LOL!! 

ps- just think how low maintenance grooming is for long hair chis....hmmm.....freedom!! haha..:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A very expressive little face that is!!! I know you will enjoy your new baby. 
Welcome!:welcome1::welcome1:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you everyone! 

since she is already 5 months old I think the training process has been easier for us. she is sleeping consistently 7 hours through the night in her crate and hasn't woken me up mid-sleep to use the ladies' room since the first few nights. she is still crying whenever we separate (i leave the house or shower or whatever) but overall she is a little dream! no barking or yipping or anything loud.

i got her from Heaven Sent Chihuahuas in NY, primarily a show breeder-- they don't sell many puppies at all. She is from the same breeder as one of the dogs on www.ObsessiveChihuahuaDisorder.com, that is how I found out about her!

the grooming is pretty much nonexistent-- no shedding, no matting, just a little bit of tear stains.

we are happy to be here amidst all of your warm welcomes!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, she is so cute!!! I love the one of her in her blue Martha Stewart bed. Everyone here is getting Chi's left and right!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Goodness.......what an adorable Chi!!! Love that little sweater too!!! I love your little baby~~~Congratulations!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my god congrats , ok when dolce gets a sister its going to be a long haired chi , what a cutie pie . i love her , too too cute!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww so cute, I love the name too!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Awwwww! Such a cutie!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Misto, you are just the sweetest little thing!! :wub:Congratulations on your latest addition!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks everyone! why was my thread moved? i thought i was introducing my puppy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks everyone! why was my thread moved? i thought i was introducing my puppy


I think they probably moved it because you were a member already. The Introduce yourself is really for new members. And alas we're oohing and aahing over those cute pictures. :wub: What a doll. How do your Malt and Chi get along?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on become a Chi Mom!
She is so sweet!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww...Misto is adorable. :wub::wub::wub: 

Of course, your pictures are welcome here. Thank you for sharing them.:tender:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I think they probably moved it because you were a member already. The Introduce yourself is really for new members. And alas we're oohing and aahing over those cute pictures. :wub: What a doll. How do your Malt and Chi get along?


J- excuse me for butting in..hope you dont mind! :blush:

Sue, OP doesnt currently own a Malt YET....hehe... But from my personal experience with Mia and Bean, they do get along quite well! So well that they conspire against me! :innocent:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

i understand then why it was moved! i thought it was to introduce new puppies. 

Snowbody, i do not have a maltese!-- i had been planning and planning for one (hence all my past posting history), but things just didn't work out right-- when i was finally going to pick up my baby, someone in my family became ill and i couldn't devote the time to a puppy like i had planned...

and ironically, i started this chi puppy search for my parents! and after a whole saga in itself, i found myself picking up and keeping this amazing little girl! so the universe works in interesting ways. i hope someday, i will have a beautiful maltese as well, but for now Misto is handful enough.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Misto is adorable:wub: 
I love to see members who post but don't have malts. You know they love malts but just don't have one for some reason, it's like they're honorary malt mommies:heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG, that pup is CUTE!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh she is a doll! And shame on you if you didn't share such cuteness :wub:

Enjoy her, I know you will


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Welcome, Misto. You can be an honorary Maltese and hang out with us!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks everyone for letting misto be an honorary maltese! i think she is trying hard to be white, her whole belly is white  but i think she is more of a blondie!

i can't wait to dress her up in her new christmas shirts (i can't find a dress small enough!) and watch her play with the ribbons and wrapping paper. i hope everyone has a wonderful christmas!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in love,what a face!!!

I still would love a chi and a yorkie. We had a chi come into the shelter,if he wouldn't have gotten adopted,he would have been mine. He was the first long haired chi I'd ever seen.
We live in a small rural town so not many fabcy dogs as they call them around here..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try a doll sweater,maybe from American Girl line or a teddy bear sweater too. They might fit her. I did that for my neighbour's yorkie! You can find them at toy stores and Jo Ann Fabrics and possibly WalMart or any larger depatment store,Kohls,Target,I've seen them there too.




LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks everyone for letting misto be an honorary maltese! i think she is trying hard to be white, her whole belly is white  but i think she is more of a blondie!
> 
> i can't wait to dress her up in her new christmas shirts (i can't find a dress small enough!) and watch her play with the ribbons and wrapping paper. i hope everyone has a wonderful christmas!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's beautiful, congrats! I love that last photo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay. Egg on my face. i thought from your old posts you had a Maltese. Of course my brain cells are even older. :blush: But it sounds like Misto just stole your heart.:wub::wub: We have several honorary Maltese here and love them so much. So glad you are showing little Misto off to us.:chili:


----------

